# Supplementation with SULFUR?



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Feb 3, 2013)

I have very recently found consuming a small amount (teaspoon) of organic sulfur crystals, dissolved in tap water has significantly benefitted my overall mood and energy level.

I can feel a nice warm glow in the stomach after taking it which lasts for hours. My stomach feels tighter, posture is improved and energy level up.

It feels like an antidepressant or stimulant, but without any of the negative jitters, anxiety or instability.

Upon doing a little research on the internet, there isn't much info on sulfur as on other supplements, other than it is critical to many functions, inlcuding stomach enzyme activity. It seems that it is a catalyst of sorts.

There is evidence that our modern high sugar diet is depleting this in our bodies, and it is also depleted in the soils from years of farming.

I bought a 16 oz. tub of crystals called SuperSulfur, which is derived from pine lignan. Surprisingly, their is no stinky sulfury odor present. Haven't had any gas either, LOL.

I've tried MSM before, and it didn't seem to do anything like this! I understand DMSO is also a version of topical sulfur.

Anyone else given it a try?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never heard of this before. I think my biggest fear would be that so many people are allergic to sulphur. Have you noticed any weightloss? Extra energy is always a good thing.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Feb 7, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I've never heard of this before. I think my biggest fear would be that so many people are allergic to sulphur. Have you noticed any weightloss? Extra energy is always a good thing.


That's a possibility. While the instructions state to take 4 grams (one tsp.) per 100 lb body weight, I have been taking just a literal pinchful of sulfur crystals. A tiny amount goes a long way.

Upon doing further research I have also read that sulfur may cause a cathartic effect, and so it is critical to take only the minimal amount needed. So even though I am having good results so far, I don't recommend someone trying this without first doing careful research.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 21, 2013)

this is interesting! I'll have to read up on it. I took MSM for a little while for arthritis years ago but it didn't work as good as i'd hoped, it was highly recommended for rheumatoid arthritis which I don't have so maybe that's why it didn't help me much. For a mood and energy booster though I'll read up on this for my husband.


----------

